# My New Pinarello Dogma Frame White/Blue Part II



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

This is the bike all built up, size 57.5cm. Original weight of the frame + fork was 1,890g. Weight of the complete build is 6,691g or 14.75 lbs without my Garmin Edge 500. With the computer, I'm at 15.0 lbs. 

Breakdown:

Pinarello Dogma Carbon 57.5 cm White/Blue 463 Frame (Heavy)
Pinarello Most Seatpost (Heavy)
Pinarello Most Fork (Heavy)
Campagnolo Super Record 11
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow Saddle
3T ARX LTD Carbon Stem
3T Ergonova LTD Carbon Handlebars
Deda Elementi Padded Foam Handlebar Tape
Look Keo Carbon Blade Pedals
Zipp 202 Tubular Wheelset
Zipp Titanium Aero Skewers
Swiss Stop Race Pro Yellow King Brake Pads
Continental Grand Prix 4000 Tubular SR Tires
Topeak Shuttle Cage CB Carbon Fiber Waterbottle Cages

View attachment 207328


View attachment 207329


View attachment 207330


View attachment 207331


View attachment 207332


View attachment 207333


View attachment 207334


View attachment 207335


View attachment 207336


View attachment 207337


View attachment 207338


View attachment 207339


View attachment 207340


View attachment 207341


View attachment 207342


View attachment 207343


----------



## mhopton (Feb 14, 2005)

Phew. That's frikin' beautiful. Who cares what it weighs.


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

Very Nice


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

que bella!


----------



## NTA (Apr 4, 2010)

Very Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankinnj (Feb 8, 2009)

i love it!!


----------



## kpg111 (Jun 9, 2010)

nice.........VERY NICE!!!! someday


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Great looking bike. Enjoy the ride :thumbsup:


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Did you weigh the components?


----------



## jpaine (May 13, 2007)

Great bike...where do you live/ride this nice bike?


----------

